

Don't just blindly use a tool because it is cool or someone told you to use it - kamaln7
http://blog.john.mayonvolcanosoftware.com/dont-just-blindly-use-a-tool-because-it-is-cool-or-someone-told-you-to-use-it/

======
sidcool
Honestly speaking, I tend to do this. I jump ships quickly to try the new tool
because it seems to hold a lot of promise. I have fell face first a few times
and learned my lessons. I am much more diligent now. Edit - Sometimes it has
paid off.

